#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Ελεύθεροι Επαγ./Εταιρίες >  > > >  >  >  Αγορά επαγγελματικής στέγης από επιτηδευματία και έκπτωση ΦΠΑ

## accounter

Όπως είναι γνωστό, από 1/1/2006, μετά την ισχύ των διατάξεων του Ν. 3427/05, οι οικοδομικές επιχειρήσεις (ανέγερσης και πώλησης οικοδομών), για τα νεόδμητα ακίνητα, τα οποία πρόκειται να αποτελέσουν αντικείμενο της δραστηριότητάς τους υπάγονται στο κανονικό καθεστώς Φ.Π.Α. και έχουν πλέον όλες τις υποχρεώσεις και δικαιώματα που προκύπτουν από τον Κώδικα Φ.Π.Α. 

Αγορά επαγγελματικής στέγης από επιτηδευματία
Στην περίπτωση αγοράς από υποκείμενο στο φόρο νεόδμητου ακινήτου (υπαγόμενου στο Φ.Π.Α.) για χρήση αυτού ως επαγγελματική στέγη, ο Φ.Π.Α. με τον οποίο θα επιβαρυνθεί η αγορά εκπίπτει κατά το χρόνο αγοράς. 

Επομένως, ο υποκείμενος στο φόρο αγοραστής, θα συμπεριλάβει στην περιοδική του δήλωση Φ.Π.Α., την αξία της αγοράς του ακινήτου και θα εκπέσει τον αναλογούντα Φ.Π.Α.

Για αυτό το πάγιο περιουσιακό στοιχείο, υπάρχουν οι υποχρεώσεις που προβλέπονται από το άρθρο 33 του Κώδικα Φ.Π.Α, δηλαδή να παρακολουθείται για πέντε έτη το δικαίωμα έκπτωσης και αν αυτό μεταβληθεί να ενεργείται διακανονισμός του Φ.Π.Α. εισροών, κατά τις διατάξεις του άρθρου αυτού.

Ανεξάρτητα από την υποχρέωση για διακανονισμό του παγίου, μεταβίβαση αυτού, πριν ή μετά τη λήξη της πενταετίας του διακανονισμού, θα υπαχθεί στις διατάξεις της Φορολογίας Κεφαλαίου.


Ιδιόχρηση ακινήτου από οικοδομική επιχείρηση για επαγγελματική στέγη σε φορολογητέα δραστηριότητα αυτής
Στην περίπτωση διάθεσης νεόδμητου ακινήτου (υπαγόμενου στο Φ.Π.Α.), από οικοδομική επιχείρηση, για χρήση του ως παγίου στην ίδια (οικοδομική) ή άλλη φορολογητέα δραστηριότητα αυτής, δεν συντρέχει λόγος αυτοπαράδοσης και εφαρμόζονται οι διατάξεις του άρθρου 33 του Κώδικα Φ.Π.Α. περί διακανονισμού και παρακολούθησής του επί πενταετία.

Έτσι, π.χ. στην περίπτωση που οικοδομική επιχείρηση, χρησιμοποιήσει ένα από τα νεόδμητα ακίνητα που ανέγειρε ως επαγγελματική στέγη δεν υποχρεούται σε αυτοπαράδοση (άρθρο 7 του Κώδικα Φ.Π.Α.), αλλά, αφού μεταφέρει το ακίνητο αυτό στα βιβλία της από τα εμπορεύσιμα στα πάγια, έχει υποχρέωση να παρακολουθεί για πέντε έτη το δικαίωμα έκπτωσης και αν αυτό μεταβληθεί να ενεργήσει διακανονισμό του Φ.Π.Α. εισροών, κατά τις διατάξεις του άρθρου 33 του Κώδικα Φ.Π.Α.

----------

